# Fighters Wanted - Oct. 11th Bolton



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)

Fighters wanted for matches on new MMA event to be held in Bolton (just outside Manchester). This is our first MMA promotion but we are the same team who brought The World Muay Thai Championship event - Rumble at the Reebok last month. For fights and opening fireworks/dancers clips from our event see www.p4tv.com

We are having our first MMA event on Oct 11th for Am, S/P & Pro fighters. It will be in a 24ft octagon. ISKA MMA UK sanctioned titles, Fightshop.com sponsored show with P4TV.com filming the event. We are currently looking for fighters who would like to take part, particularly to match:

u60 S/P Debut

u66 S/P Debut

u70 S/P 2 1 0

u77 S/P 2 3 0

u84 S/P 1 1 0

u70 Pro 3 2 0

u70 Pro 2 5 0

and all others

Good Ticket deal & expenses (purse dep. on exp.) for S/P

Purse, good ticket deal & expenses for Pro

Please send details to Darren: [email protected]


----------



## Kampfsportabend (Jul 22, 2009)

hello from Germany,

we have fighters and would try.

with record 0-0-0

1) 88 Kg

2) 95 Kg

with more experience

1) u77

2) u95

3) u85

4) u105

if You're interested please leave me Your private message for clearing of conditions. Thanks!

Kind regards,

Tema Peter Althof / Germany


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Sherlock said:


> Fighters wanted for matches on new MMA event to be held in Bolton (just outside Manchester). This is our first MMA promotion but we are the same team who brought The World Muay Thai Championship event - Rumble at the Reebok last month. For fights and opening fireworks/dancers clips from our event see www.p4tv.com
> 
> We are having our first MMA event on Oct 11th for Am, S/P & Pro fighters. It will be in a 24ft octagon. ISKA MMA UK sanctioned titles, Fightshop.com sponsored show with P4TV.com filming the event. We are currently looking for fighters who would like to take part, particularly to match:
> 
> ...


No amateur matchups?


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

bit close to the ISKA MMA Amatuer European championships?

doubt id be back by then as the comp is 6th-10th october otherwise id be interested.

As Imy said, no amatuer match ups?


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah bit close - day after. Should be a great weekend, are there many UK guys going out to Rome with you?

We're looking at 4 pro, 6-8 semi pro with possibility of a few Amateur or even Junior fights on the undercard. I just havn't had many interest in registering for Am fights yet, just lots of pro & S/P, although I am now looking for an amateur 90kg for Lee Whitehead 0 1 0


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)

The fight card is looking good so far but still have a few to match. Please let me know if you have fighters for the following:

Amateur

60kg Nathan Dunne 0-2-0 (15 yr old) Fitness2000

70kg Ste Lane 0-0-0 - Colluseum

90kg Lee Whitehead 0-1-0 - SSJ Studios

Semi Pro

60kg for Pietro Menga 1-0-0 - Kaobon

60kg Sam Burke 0-0-0 (16 yrs old) - My Gym

Pro

84kg Alex Machonin 5-1-0 - Morcombe/Lancaster MMA

77kg 12-2-0 Brazilian - Kaobon

70kg for Aaron Wilkinson 4-2-0 - Wolfslair

60-66kg Declan Williams 1-0-1 - Team Warriors Elite

Full fight card will be posted up soon!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Card is looking good, where is this being held? might have a little travel up to bolton for this


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi marc, the event is at IKON nightclub in Bolton town centre. Doors open 3pm, Fights start 4pm. Tickets should be available this week standard being Â£25. They should be available by weekend.

Amateur

u77kg Mark Stockton -Salford MMA Vs Stephen Owens -Krav Maga MMA NI

Semi Pro

u66kg Bobby Sheikh -Team Warriors Elite Vs Joe Frey -Krav Maga MMA NI

u70kg Ryan Russell -Evolution MMA Barrow Vs Shay Walsh -Morecombe /Lancaster MMA

u77kg Scott McLellan -Team Warriors Elite Vs Sam Fergusson -Colluseum

u77kg Dale Russell -Evolution MMA Barrow Vs Steve Hazeldene -Colluseum

u77kg Ash Illingworth - Evolution MMA Barrow Vs Steven Lock -NX Gen Vale Tudo

u77kg Phil Flynn 2-1-0 Manchester GnP Vs Sean Williams 1-3-0 Team Warriors Elite

Pro

u70kg Nij Wright -Team Warriors Elite Vs Chris Thompson -Colluseum

Still looking for matches for the following:

u60kg semi pro Sam Burke 0-0-0 (aged 16) Salford MMA

u66 Pro Dale Dargon 1-0-0 Nx Gen Vale Tudo

u77 Pro Brian Moore 3-4-0 Nx Gen Vale Tudo

u84 Pro Shaun Lomas 2-3-0 Kombat Sports (Thai & boxing background)

Also after amateur fighters for u70 Ste Lane 0-0-0 Colluseum and Matt Steel 6-1-0 Lancaster MMA.


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Sherlock I quite fancy coming to see this event, how can I get tickets?

UPDATE: Checked your website and got details. I'll have to look harder in future, Cheers


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Rob, yep either via p4tv.com , my gym or call me on 07976 692840. Hope you can make it!

Updated Fight card:

Red Corner Blue Corner

u60kg Am. MMA Sam Burke 0-0-0 Salford MMA	Vs Nathan Dunne 0-2-0 Team Kilbride

u66kg K-1	Chris Hargreaves Salford Thai	Vs	TBA

u70kg Am. MMA TBA Vs Ste Lane 0-0-0 Colluseum

u77Kg Am. MMA Mark Stockton 0-0-0 Salford MMA Vs Stephen Owens 1-1-0 IFS NI

u77kg S/Pro Ash Illingworth 0-4-0 Evolution MMA Barrow Vs Steve Lock 0-0-0 Nx Gen Vale Tudo

u66kg S/Pro Bobby Sheikh 0-0-0 Team Warriors Elite Vs Joe Frey 0-0-0 IFS NI

u70kg S/Pro Ryan Russel 2-1-0 Evolution MMA Barrow Vs Shay Walsh 3-1-0 Lancaster MMA/BMTB

u77kg S/Pro Scott McLellan 1-2-0 Team Warriors Elite Vs Sam Fergusson 1-2-0 Colluseum

u93kg K-1	TBA Vs TBA

Interval

u77kg S/Pro Dale Russel 2-3-0 Evolution MMA Barrow Vs Steve Hazeldine 1-0-0 Colluseum

u77kg S/Pro Sean Williams 1-3-0 Team Warriors Elite Vs Phil Flynn 2-1-0 Stockport SBG/Moss Side G&P

u84kg Pro Ali Arish 1-1-0 Moss Side G&P Vs Shaun Lomas 2-3-0 Kombat Sports

u66kg Pro Morgan Nunns 2-1-0 Oswestry Freestyle Fighters Vs TBA

u77kg Pro Jordan McCluskey 0-0-0 Team Quannum Vs TBA

u70kg Pro Nij Wright 0-0-0 (1-3-0 s/p) Team Warriors Elite Vs Chris Thompson 2-5-0 Colluseum

Visit fight ikon or join our group on facebook! Only 9 days to go!!!


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

hey sherlock...

sorry botu delayed reply - iv not ended up in rome (the team flex out today without me)

due to work commitments iv been away alot and not been able tot train, gutted but my career has to come first with me only being amatuer i cant risk the lack of a 25k salary here lol.

Im wanting to come on sunday to watch now - can i pay on the day or is it ticket only?


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

Is there any chance of paying on the day? Im having issues sorting out my car at the mo and who is actually coming.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm probably going to this event


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

can you pay on the door?


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)

Yep, tickets should still be available on the door. The venue holds 1200 and we have 1/2 sold so far.


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

Apologies for not making this event. I was wrecked after the Mens Health Survival of the fittest on Saturday and didn't recieve my documents through to tax the car so wasn't able to get into bolton.

How did it go and are there any plans for further events?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Where is this event in Bolton?



Sherlock said:


> Fighters wanted for matches on new MMA event to be held in Bolton (just outside Manchester). This is our first MMA promotion but we are the same team who brought The World Muay Thai Championship event - Rumble at the Reebok last month. For fights and opening fireworks/dancers clips from our event see P4tv Sports Network home of MMA Muay Thai Kick Boxing Videos UFC Gladiator Fight Video Member Forum Fighter Website Thaiboxing
> 
> We are having our first MMA event on Oct 11th for Am, S/P & Pro fighters. It will be in a 24ft octagon. ISKA MMA UK sanctioned titles, Fightshop.com sponsored show with P4TV.com filming the event. We are currently looking for fighters who would like to take part, particularly to match:
> 
> ...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Read you retard b4 asking questions!



trojan fight wear said:


> where is this event in bolton?


----------

